# feeding a baby piranha



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I'll have my first piranha in a couple of days and I'd like to know how to feed him. I read a big article ( http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...eeding_nutritio ) but I don't understand...it seems complicated.. So what's the best way to feed a baby rb ? and is it expensive ?


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

jus go to ur lfs get soem bloodworms or shrimp...mine are still juvis and they love it


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

here are good food to buy for baby Ps:

Bloodworms- frozen or freeze dried

tubufexworms-frozen or freeze fried

krill and shrimp-frozen or freeze fried

cichlid pellets

small feeders

all these foods should be introduced to baby Ps ..this is becuz if u dont introduce these foods to them while they are small it is hard for them to recognize it is food.

example...if u dont feed baby Ps floating pellets and only feed them sinking foods , when u throw in pellets 1 day they will just stare at it and wont eat it...the reason is they dont recognize those pellets as food.

so go try all sorts of food for your Ps and yes it does get expensive sometimes.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

get some bloodworms, freeze dried kirll,, and hikari baby sized cichlid gold pellets


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

What are bloodworms ? Can i get that stuff even is the shop doesn't sell piranhas ? so i should try bloodworms and pellets ? But for feeders i should wait no ? Will a 1 inch baby piranha eat a fish ?


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

your LFS should have that stuff in the frozen section of foods, or you could buy it in a can i think. Just ask someone, not only Ps eat bloodworm, tubifex worms, krill and stuff.... other fish also eat it, so your fish shop should carry that kind of stuff


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

matc07098702 said:


> What are bloodworms ? Can i get that stuff even is the shop doesn't sell piranhas ? so i should try bloodworms and pellets ? But for feeders i should wait no ? Will a 1 inch baby piranha eat a fish ?


 99% of LFS's will have bloodworms, frozen or freeze dried or both


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

k thanks guys ! what about feeders ? is it a good food ? When the piranha will be able to eat fish ? Anyway if feeders are not necessary i'll feed my piranha with other stuff.


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

once you decide to start givin em feeders, start small with guppies, then as your fish grows work your way up the different sizes of feeder goldfish. Try to get your fish eating other types of food than feeders though as well since a balanced and mixed diet keeps your P healthy and happy.... i think


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I fed my reds frozen blood worm/mosquito larvae, flakes, and once they started growing small pieces of fish fillet, smelt, shrimp and sometimes a few feeders to chew on. As they got bigger, the size of the pieces of food grew with them...

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I used to feed mine fish pellets and fish flakes for about 2-3weeks,then I started them on small guppies.You'll enjoy feeding time.
good luck with your reds.


----------



## redbellied1 (Aug 3, 2004)

hey just try alot when their young because eventually they will become very picky eaters mine are juvies and they love squid and blood worms.







good luck


----------

